# Fubar Terminal after upgrade



## holmBrew (Aug 24, 2002)

Is anyone elses Terminal sort of fubar after doing the 'Upgrade' method of install? 

I did a full 'Erase and Install' on my PB and and 'Upgrade' install on my desktop, and I must say that the 'Erase and Install' the the better of the two. A pain in the but, but better.

Terminal works fine on my PB.


----------



## holmBrew (Aug 24, 2002)

So i figured it out.  

/usr/share/init/tcsh  is gone.

The preset tcsh alias, rc, envronment, and the others are now in: /usr/share/tcsh/examples/

The funky error went away after I partially followed the instruction in: /usr/share/tcsh/examples/README

/usr/share/tcsh/examples/README makes mention of /usr/share/init/tcsh but since it isn't there it doesn't matter.

if you still have ~/Libradry/init/... follow the instructions at the beginning of /usr/share/tcsh/examples/README with make use of you personalized shell setting.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 24, 2002)

yes. It is fubar

what the heck is up with this??


> [darklotus:~] reloaded% ls -la
> ls: -la: No such file or directory



Tab auto completion no longer works.

my path is screwed up and i dont know how to fix it [ex, typing a shell program name results in "command not found" even when you are in the programs folder]


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 24, 2002)

ok, i fixed my path

edited /etc/csh.login



> # System-wide .login file for csh(1).
> 
> setenv PATH "/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin/:/usr/local/sbin/"
> set autolist



for some reason /usr/local/bin was not in there...
set autolist fixed tab completion [it lists the files in a dir when you hit tab now]


----------



## holmBrew (Aug 25, 2002)

I am also getting this with every new terminal window:

Last login: Sun Aug 25 08:56:32 on ttyp1

Where the hell is that being set?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 25, 2002)

check /etc/csh.*

thats probably controlled in one of those files.


----------



## holmBrew (Aug 25, 2002)

I am not great with shell scripts, do you see it being set in these?

::::::::::::::
csh.cshrc
::::::::::::::
# System-wide .cshrc file for csh(1).

if ($?prompt) then
        set promptchars = "%#"
        if ($?tcsh) then
                set prompt = "[%m:%c3] %n%# "
        else
                set prompt = "[%m:%c3] `id -nu`%# "
        endif
endif
::::::::::::::
csh.login
::::::::::::::
# System-wide .login file for csh(1).

setenv PATH "/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin"
::::::::::::::
csh.logout
::::::::::::::
# System-wide .logout file for csh(1).


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 25, 2002)

hmm, no i dont.


----------



## kenny (Aug 25, 2002)

'Last login:' is coming from /usr/bin/login. I don't know if there's a way to turn it off (and I like it there, so I'm not really looking for a way  ). I run ksh, and it shows up there; mucking about in profiles and .rc files for the various shells probably won't do you much good.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 25, 2002)

I only get the last login when I ssh or telnet to my machine. If i just open a new terminal window, I don't see it. OSX has always done this and I sorta like it as well.

Anyway, like kenny said, if it shows up under different shells, then it won't be controlled by the /etc/csh.* files.


----------



## holmBrew (Aug 25, 2002)

The wierd thing is, it doesn't show up on my PowerBook.  The main difference between the installs (pb vs. desktop) is that I did a complete 'Erase and Install' on my PowerBook and just an 'Upgrade' on my desktop...


----------



## holmBrew (Aug 25, 2002)

It is a preference setting for the Terminal.app

I guess the lesson here is to always check the prefs first  ?


----------



## kenny (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by holmBrew _
> *It is a preference setting for the Terminal.app
> 
> I guess the lesson here is to always check the prefs first  ?   *



That's not it. The preference setting in Terminal.app will prevent you seeing it (probably because it doesn't come through login the same way), but it's still there (I still say in /usr/bin/login). The proof? I use PuTTY on my Windows machines to do SSH, and opening a connection from there still shows the 'Last login:' bit.

But, whatever. If the Terminal pref does it for you. Just don't come crying to me when it turns up again...


----------



## holmBrew (Aug 25, 2002)

Ya, I get it when I SSH to the box too, but I also get:


Last login: Sat Aug 24 01:32:42 2002
Welcome to Darwin!
TERM_PROGRAM: Undefined variable.


I wonder where I define that?


----------



## hazmat (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenny _
> *'Last login:' is coming from /usr/bin/login. I don't know if there's a way to turn it off (and I like it there, so I'm not really looking for a way  ). I run ksh, and it shows up there; mucking about in profiles and .rc files for the various shells probably won't do you much good. *



Well if you have an empty file called .hushlogin in your home directory, you shouldn't get any messages at all when you log in.


----------



## fetlock (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by holmBrew _
> *So i figured it out.
> 
> /usr/share/init/tcsh  is gone.
> ...



Whheeeewwwwww!!!  I thought I had lost my mind.  holmBrew, you have saved my bacon!  When I upgraded to Jag, all my Terminal settings seemed to be lost, forever.  Nothing worked the way it was supposed to, and for the life of me, I couldn't figure it out.  

Thanks loads.


----------



## sao (Sep 22, 2002)

holmBrew,

```
Welcome to Darwin! 
TERM_PROGRAM: Undefined variable.
```
 There is a typo in /usr/share/tcsh/examples/aliases. Change the line that says:

 if ("$TERM_PROGRAM" == "Apple_Terminal") then

 to:

 if ("$*?*TERM_PROGRAM" == "Apple_Terminal") then


 Cheers...


----------



## Silkred (Sep 23, 2002)

I found my MySQL broke after upgrading to Jag = I edited my $PATH as per some postes on this site  - I am NOT a UNIX user - and now I get this:



> /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin: Command not found.
> [Scott:~] scott%



I have managed to reinstall MYSQL but I cant get the bastard to start up - it was all so easy in 10.1.5 - I love the speed but this is getting me down - 

This seems to be happening to alot of people is this a problem with Jag or with users like me fiddling where they have no idea....


----------



## holmBrew (Sep 23, 2002)

you have probably made a mistake in the script where you editted the path. 

regarding mysql, are you sure you are starting it as the correct user? try sudo safe_mysqld


----------

